# honeycomb blanks?



## watch_art (Jun 28, 2016)

Hi Everybody,
I'm looking for some honeycomb blanks.
Wayne Ryan of Texas Blanks on facebook hasn't been active for a couple months and his website is now closed - so I guess he's not doing this anymore?
I haven't gotten any reply to email or FB message in the last week.

Does anybody else make these?
I would need these made with the copper honeycomb mesh, not paper, if that's available.  

Thanks for any help.

A couple pics-

https://www.instagram.com/p/BHLenA7h5ur

https://www.instagram.com/p/BHK-M_ShDHx


----------



## watch_art (Jun 28, 2016)

I'm working with Brooks on this now - we found some aluminum honeycomb core (whatever that is) on ebay with tiny cells and good dimensions for this type of thing.

In case the links above don't work-

maybe these will..


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...68940649204.1073741830.100002683063170&type=3

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...68940649204.1073741830.100002683063170&type=3


----------



## Skeels (Aug 11, 2016)

watch_art said:


> I'm working with Brooks on this now - we found some aluminum honeycomb core (whatever that is) on ebay with tiny cells and good dimensions for this type of thing.
> 
> In case the links above don't work-
> 
> ...




I saw a youtube video with the aluminum honeycomb core cast with alumilite. Didn't work at all. The alumilite just fell out if the holes. Don't know how PR would hold up. Post the results!


----------



## TurtleTom (Nov 13, 2017)

Have you looked into stabilized corn cob?  One of the pens in your photo sure looked like corncob.  It's honeycomb.


----------



## magpens (Nov 13, 2017)

Cody Walker has done a lot of honeycombs.

Check this thread:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/dragon-duo-150307/


----------



## More4dan (Nov 14, 2017)

The Blank Masters in Richmond, TX makes honeycomb blanks. 
https://m.facebook.com/theblankmasters/

Here is an example of one of his blanks on one of my pens. 






He is working on a method to make the honeycomb mesh out of an aluminite pour and then another aluminite fill.  

Danny


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Curly (Nov 14, 2017)

Shawn here are some possibilities. If the don't sell small retail amounts perhaps they will send you some samples or trade for some pieces.

https://www.americanelements.com/copper-honeycomb-7440-50-8

https://www.parker.com/literature/Chomerics/Parker Chomerics STEEL+BRASS Vents.pdf    Maybe cut out the brass honeycomb. Website is on the bottom.

The honeycomb needs to be cleaned and lightly etched so the resin sticks to it.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Nov 21, 2017)

I make lots of them if you still need


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Mad Scientist (Nov 21, 2017)

Mad Scientist said:


> I make lots of them if you still need
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app











Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Mad Scientist (Nov 21, 2017)

Mad Scientist said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > I make lots of them if you still need
> ...











Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## crokett (Dec 11, 2017)

How do those blanks turn?  I tried casting into honeycomb aluminum 3 or 4 years ago.  I could never get the blank turned without the resin separating from the comb during turning.


----------



## More4dan (Dec 11, 2017)

I’ve turned aluminum honeycomb with aluminite resin. While rough turning round I had a few chip outs. I rough turn mostly on a metal lathe with HSS and finish shaping by hand with a carbide cutter.  I’ve had no chip out problems as I approached final diameters.   

Good cleaning of the aluminum prior to pouring the resin is important. And you have to keep the blank cool while drilling and turning. 

I’m working with a local caster looking at alternatives to alum for honeycombs. Stay tuned. 

Danny


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------

